# TT due to Graves - question re: Gluten & TT / Graves



## Neska74 (May 3, 2013)

Hello peeps, I'm posting this here and in the thyroid surgery group because I am not sure if this relates more to Graves or to the thyroid surgery&#8230;
I had TT on Nov. 29, 2012 so a year ago, due to a very severe graves disease. It's been a rough year, but all in all - I'm doing great now. I'm on 88mcg of Synthroid and 10mcg of Cytomel daily.

I've started to get some strange egzema on the top of my hands. I now have a spot on the top of my left hand - about the size of a dime (10 cent coin), one on my right hand index finger, about the same size, elongated and a few smaller spots on the top of my right hand. All the spots are growiing. They started off as tiny dry patches or bumps which were itchy. Now they are shiny, dry spots pink in colour. My dr looked at my hands and gave me some cortisone cream for small allergy spots. That did not help at all. I'll be going back to my dr shortly after Christmas to deal with this. My mom and a friend of mine both think I've developed a gluten intolerance due to some other (minor, in my opinion) symptoms I've been having. Again, after Christmas, I will try a gluten free diet for about a month to see if anything improves. Just wondering if anyone had similar experience, whether it's egzemas or gluten intolerance being related to Graves / TT ?
Thanks J


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm closing this thread since there is a duplicate one with the exact same info in the Surgery thread and posters are already responding there. Thanks!


----------

